# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  موقف التلميذ إذا أخطأ شيخه في آية .. أيُصحِح؟

## الورقات

اخواني الكرام

أعرف من شهدت الموقف التالي :
محاضرة للطالبات في احدى الكليات، وكان المحاضر دكتور متخصص في بعض العلوم الشرعية ، وقرأ الشيخ في أثناء حديثه آية ونسي كلمة منها وهي قوله تعالى "عليهم" ، فردت أكثر من طالبه واحداهن كررت "عليهم" مرتين ، فتغير وجه الشيخ وبان عليه الغضب،
وقال نحن لسنا في مقام تلقين وماسك بالقرآن ألقنكن ، ولسنا في صلاة حتى تفتحن على الإمام إذا ارتُج عليه! 
فردت أحدى الطالبات وقالت نحن ما قصدنا الاستدراك ولولا انه قرآن ما رددنا، فما زال غضب الشيخ ، وقال أن الانسان قد ينسى آية مع انه حافظها وقال هذا يقطع حبل الأفكار وقال كلاما غير ذلك ، وأيضا ذكر كلاما لابن جماعه في تذكرة السامع عند الحديث عن أدب الطالب مع شيخه ، وهو : أنه من أدب الطالب مع الشيخ "أن لا يساوقه ( إن لم أهِم ) ولا يسابقه " وسأل ما معنى يساوقه؟! فلم يعرفن الجواب ،
ثم قال يعني لا يتكلم معه في سياق واحد ! يقول الشيخ اية ويقول التلميذ معه ، أو يقول حديث والتلميذ يقول معه ، "ولا يسابقه " قال يعني ما يقول الشيخ أول الحديث ويذهب التلميذ يكمله! 
المهم  أن الطالبة شعرت بالذنب عندئذ وتأسفت من الشيخ بعد المحاضرة وقالت أنهن لم يقصدن الاستدراك على الشيخ، فرضي الشيخ وذهب مافي نفسه .

فالسؤال :: أكان ذلك منهن خطأ ؟

وأنا شخصيا قد حضرت محاضرات - في الجامعه وخارج الجامعه - إذا أخطأ الشيخ أو المعلم في آية رد عليه الطلاب والحاضرين بالتصحيح اللطيف ، ولا يفعلون ذلك إلا مع القرآن ، 
فما رأيكم ؟ أهذا من سوء الأدب مع الشيخ؟

----------


## التقرتي

نعم لا يصحح للاستاذ هذا من الادب الا اذا كان الخطأ فاحشا اي القرآن يحرفه عن معناه او ما شابه و الله اعلم

----------


## الورقات

جزاك الله خير ،

وعذرا لا أدري كيف فاتني تصليح عنوان الموضوع ، أردت كتابة "موقف " فكتبتها "موقوف" .

----------


## أشجعي

ولماذا يكون سوء أدب؟
ولماذا في أغلب الأحيان لا يعجب "المفتوح عليه" ان فَتح عليه أحد؟
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم طلب ذلك من صحابته لحديث بن عمر,
ولماذا التفريق بين الصلاة أو خارجها,,,هذا كلام الله سواء بالصلاة أو خارجها,,,, ثم حتى خارج الصلاة ,,,كأن يُفتح على خطيب الجمعة مثلاً وهو على المنبر,
هذا كلام الله جل جلاله فلماذا السكوت عن الخطأ فيه؟وبحجة احترام الشيخ!, أيهما أولى؟ احترام البشر أم كلام رب البشر؟
فلا بأس -أظن- ان فتح التلميذ على شيخه باسلوب مهذب, والأصل أن يشكره شيخه لا أن يسخط عليه!
((ولا أتكلم هنا عن الخفي انما عن الجلي))

أحس ان هؤلاء الأشخاص -الذين لا يحبوا أن يُفتح عليهم- مرضى نفسيين.

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

إن كان هذا أدب مع الشيخ فهو قلة أدب مع كلام الله عز وجل.

هل يصل احترام الشيوخ لعدم تصحيح الآية له؟

لا أتصور عالم عامل بعلمه يحب هذا و يرى هذا من الأدب معه.

أخي التقرتي ما هو الضابط في التفريق بين الخطأ الفاحش و غيره؟و ما دليلك على هذا؟

القرآن كلام الله و كل حرف تكلم به الله عز وجل فهو في موضعه,فسواء تغير المعنى أو لم يتغير لا بد من قراءة القرآن كما هو و بالتالي خطأ الشيخ في القرآن خطأ يصحح سواء غير في المعني أم لم يغر لأنه أخطأ في كلام المولى عز وجل.

و الله تعالى أعلم.

أبو معاذ.

----------


## أم شهد

وهذا يحدث عندنا أيضًا ؛
الدكتور بسلامته يعتقد أن الطالب لو صحح له آية فإن ذلك يقلل من شأنه أمام طلبته !!
وهذا نعده أحيانًا من الكِبْر .
أيضًا هناك فرق بين الذي استشهد به ( المساوقة والمسابقة ) وبين تصحيح الخطأ ...

----------


## حمد

هذه مشكلة المناصب ، يجعله منصبه من المتعالين إلا من رحم ربك .

----------


## التقرتي

> إن كان هذا أدب مع الشيخ فهو قلة أدب مع كلام الله عز وجل.
> هل يصل احترام الشيوخ لعدم تصحيح الآية له؟
> لا أتصور عالم عامل بعلمه يحب هذا و يرى هذا من الأدب معه.
> أخي التقرتي ما هو الضابط في التفريق بين الخطأ الفاحش و غيره؟و ما دليلك على هذا؟
> القرآن كلام الله و كل حرف تكلم به الله عز وجل فهو في موضعه,فسواء تغير المعنى أو لم يتغير لا بد من قراءة القرآن كما هو و بالتالي خطأ الشيخ في القرآن خطأ يصحح سواء غير في المعني أم لم يغر لأنه أخطأ في كلام المولى عز وجل.
> و الله تعالى أعلم.
> أبو معاذ.


للاخ ابو معاذ و الاخ اشجعي و الاخ حمد هذا سوء ادب مع الشيخ. ما قلتها إلا لأن المشايخ نصحونا بها فعليكما الرجوع لكتاب  جامع بيان العلم لابن عبد البر او الرجوع لأي كتاب في ادب الشيوخ او مثلا شرح الفية العراقي في باب اداب استماع الطالب و ما شابه.
هذا احسن من ان يفتي كل من يفتي هنا برأيه دون الرجوع للعلماء .

لم اكثر التعليق في المسألة لانها بسيطة جدا المفروض الكل يعرفها فاكره شيئ عند المشايخ هو تصحيح اخطائهم امام الناس.
حتى الامام لا تصحح له ان كان الخطأ غير فاحش و هذا معروف.
المحزن يا اخوتي هو اراءكم هذه العاطفية اين هم العلماء ؟ لا يقدر احدكم يقول في نفسه انظر ماذا قال العلماء اولا قبل ان اندفع و اقول كلام الله و كذا و كذا !!!!
و من هم العلماء الا موقعين عن رب العالمين !!!
هذه فتوى انقلها لكم و ارجوا من الاخوة تصحيح منهجهم قبل ان يعطي اي برأيه فلينظر اولا ما قيل في المسألة من عند العلماء.  و اعتذر مسبقا على شدة هذا الكلام لكن لا بد منه  فما غرضي منه الا النصح فقط. فارجوا ان تقبل النصيحة و لا اجد ردودا شديدة ايضا فانتم الان مكان الشيخ الذي صُحِحَ له و ها انا اصحح لكم فانظروا شعوركم تفهموا الموقف
تصحيح قراءة الإمام في غير الفاتحة 
هل يجب على المأمومين تصحيح الإمام إن أخطأ في القراءة بعد قراءة الفاتحة ولم يتغير معنى الآيات ؟ كأن يقول المؤمنين بدلاً من المتقين في الآية الثانية من سورة البقرة ؟ ماذا نفعل إذا رفض الإمام تصحيح الخطأ مع أنه يعلم أنه أخطأ ويحسب أنه ليس من الضروري تصحيح الخطأ ؟ هل تكون صلاتنا باطلة إن تغير المعنى ولم نصحح خطأ الإمام ؟ وهل يمكن تصحيح أخطاء التلاوة في خطبة الجمعة ؟ ماذا عن الخطأ في شرح الآيات كأن يقول الكافر في الجنة والمؤمن في النار ؟. 
الحمد لله 
إذا أخطأ الإمام في القراءة – في غير الفاتحة – خطأً لا يتغير به المعنى فلا يجب عليكم تصحيح خطئه ، وهذه أمور لا يسلم منها إمام ، ولكن يستحسن تنبيهه عقب الصلاة ، لأن ذلك يفيده في حفظه . 
وإذا رفض الإمام تصحيح الخطأ مع علمه بأنه أخطأ فهنا حالتان : 
- إن كان خطأً يختل به المعنى ، وعلم أنه خطأ ولم يصحح خطأه بعد تنبيهه ، فيجب عليكم إعادة الصلاة ، ولكن ما الذي يدريكم أنه علم ، وأصرّ على خطئه ؟ 
إما إذا كان خطأً لا يختل به المعنى فلا تجب عليكم الإعادة ، وعليكم نصح الإمام بالرفق واللين ، وبيان أنه ليس عيباً أن ينسى الإمام شيئا من الآيات ، فأفضل خلق الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قد نسي ، وذكّره من كان وراءه من الصحابة كما في الحديث . 
الشيخ سعد الحميد .  
أما التصحيح في خطبة الجمعة فهو من حالات الحاجة التي يجوز الكلام فيها مثل أن يخطيء الخطيب في آية خطأً يحيل المعنى مثل أن يسقط جملة من الآية أو ما أشبه ذلك ، وعليه فلا يُعتبر هذا المصحح داخلاً في النهي عن الحديث في أثناء الخطبة .
راجع الشرح الممتع 5/140 .
http://www.islamqa.com/ar/ref/8686
للمزيد من الفائدة انظروا حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد او شرح اداب طالب الحديث من الفية العراقي للخضير

----------


## أشجعي

المسألة كلها تتكلم في الآداب,فهي في الأصل عاطفية , وبعض اهل العلم أنكر على الشافعي شدة تواضعه للعلماء,
فكان حتى يقلب الصفحات بين يدي شيخه مالك بهدوء حتى لا يسمع شيخه, ورزقه الله بتلميذ ما شرب الماء أمام شيخه الشافعي هيبة له واحتراما. 
فمحبة الشيخ واجلاله هي أصلا "عاطفة", عاطفة المحبة التي تجعلنا نأتي بأشياء عجيبة من أنواع الاحترام.
انما أنا أولوية الاحترام عندي لكلام الله وليست لشيخي, ولا يعني هذا أنني أقلل من احترام شيخي, فسبق ان قلت يُرد باسلوب مهذب لا تجريح فيه ولا تشميت,(( ثم ألم يفتح تلاميذ على شيوخهم -بغير القرآن- ؟؟ كالبخاري عندما فتح على شيخه بالسند))

والفتوى المرفوعة في الصلاة أعلاه أفتى الشيخ أنه لا يجوز الفتح اذا كان لا يغير المعنى, أي أنه يجب الفتح اذا كان الخطأ يغير بالمعنى, كما قال الشيخ بن عثيمين رحمه الله في لقاءات الباب لمفتوح: ((إذا كان الخطأ يغير المعنى فالواجب أن يرد عليه؛ لأنه لا يجوز إقرار أحد على خطأ في كتاب الله عز وجل، وإن كان لا يغير المعنى فلا يلزمه..))
وقال في مجموع فتاواه : "إذا أخطأ الإمام في القراءة على وجه يخل بالمعنى فالواجب أن يرد عليه سواء في الفاتحة أو غيرها,وإذا كان لا يخل بالمعنى فإن الأفضل أن يرد عليه,ولا يجب"(15/180) .

وفي الآداب أولويات, وكما على طالب العلم آداب على المعلم والمتكلم أيضا آداب.

----------


## أشجعي

> وهذا يحدث عندنا أيضًا ؛
> الدكتور بسلامته يعتقد أن الطالب لو صحح له آية فإن ذلك يقلل من شأنه أمام طلبته !!
> وهذا نعده أحيانًا من الكِبْر .
> فعلا, تجد أناس أنوفهم بالسماء, ولهم رعية يشدون على أيديهم, وكأن مشاعر الشيخ اهم من كلام الله!
> أيضًا هناك فرق بين الذي استشهد به ( المساوقة والمسابقة ) وبين تصحيح الخطأ ...
> أي شيء يبرر الموقف. وآخر يقول لك أكره شيء على المشايخ تصحيح الأخطاء وكانه خطأ في مسألة او رأي فقهي


.........................

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

الاخ تقرتي لا أريد الدخول في جدال كبير 

ما نقلته من فتوى هو خاص بالفتح على الإمام و ليس خاص بموضوعنا و شتان بين مسألتين,إذ أن الفتح على الإمام من المسائل المختلف فيها حتى أن أهل الكوفة كرهوا ذلك مستدلين بأحاديث ضعيفة.

فإن كان عندك شيء من من اقوال أهل العلم في مسألتنا فانقله لنا غير مأمور.

أبو معاذ.

----------


## أشجعي

أخي أبو معاذ,
ما رأيك بطالب يصلي خلف شيخه في الصلاة, هل يفتح عليه اذا أخطأ؟ أم ان هذا أيضا سوء أدب(!)
واذا كان الجواب نعم, فما الفرق برأيك خارج الصلاة أو داخلها؟

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

أخي أشجعي 

قبل كل شيء من أنا ليكون لي رأي؟

أنا أخوك طويلب علم صغير.



راجع مشاركتي الخامسة فستعلم أني أؤيدك فيما ذهبت إليه.

فلا فرق بين الفتح على الشيخ سواء في الصلاة أو غيرها,و من قال بكراهية الفتح على الإمام إنما استدل بأحاديث ضعيفة و لم يكره ذلك من أجل احترام الإمام.

ثم إن مسألة الفتح على الإمام مسألة أخرى غير مسألتنا فتلك في الصلاة و يمكن أن يكون الإمام شيخك و يمكن لا,و موضوعنا هو متعلق بإصلاح خطأ الشيخ في آية سواء كان في الصلاة أو في غير الصلاة.

و الله أعلم.

أبو معاذ.

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله فيك شيخي, انا أعلم ما تذهب أنت اليه,
انما هي أسئلة عابرة,
وأنت كما تفضلت لم نرى فتاوى بنفس المسألة المطروحة, بل الفتوى المرفوعة تقول "افتح اذا كان يغير المعنى"

والمسألة نسبية, (وتعتمد على رأي) فلا نص عليها من الشرع -والله اعلم-,
فربما تجد عالم يقول لك لا تفتح علي وهذه قلة أدب منك,
وربما تجد عالم يفتي ويقول لك بل افتح علي فهذا كلام الله, ويثني على من يصححه.

فهذان رأيان مختلفان.

ولعل احد الأخوة يرفع لنا رأي أحد المشايخ المعتبرين للمسألة المطروحة.

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

و فيك بارك أخي

لكني لست بشيخ و لا أقولها تواضعا بل حقيقة.

أبو معاذ.

----------


## التقرتي

###########

قال الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد :


الحمد لله 
إن لطلب العلم جملةً من الآداب ينبغي على من طلب العلم أن يتحلى بها فإليك هذه الوصايا والآداب في طريق الطلب لعل الله أن ينفعك بها: 
أولاً: الصبر: 
أيها الأخ الكريم.. إن طلب العلم من معالي الأمور، والعُلَى لا تُنال إلا على جسر من التعب. قال أبو تمام مخاطباً نفسه: 
ذريني أنالُ ما لا يُنال من العُلى *** فصَعْبُ العلى في الصعب والسَّهْلُ في السَّهل 
تريدين إدراك المعالي رخيصة *** ولا بد دون الشهد من إبَر النحل (الشَّهد هو العسل ) 
وقال آخر: 
دببت للمجد والساعون قد بلغوا *** جُهد النفوس وألقوا دونه الأُزرا 
وكابدوا المجد حتى ملَّ أكثرُهُم *** وعانق المجد من أوفى ومن صبرا 
لا تحسبن المجد تمراً أنت آكله *** لن تبلغ المجد حتى تَلْعَقَ الصَبِرَا (الصَبِر دواءٌ مُرٌّ) 
فاصبر وصابر، فلئن كان الجهاد ساعةً من صبر، فصبر طالب العلم إلى نهاية العمر. قال الله – تعالى ء: { يَاأَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ(200) } سورة آل عمران. 
ثانياً: إخلاص العمل: 
الزم الإخلاص في عملك، وليكن قصدك وجه الله والدار الآخرة، وإياك والرياء، وحب الظهور والاستعلاء على الأقران فقد قال رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ء صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ء: " مَنْ طَلَبَ الْعِلْمَ لِيُجَارِيَ بِهِ الْعُلَمَاءَ أَوْ لِيُمَارِيَ بِهِ السُّفَهَاءَ أَوْ يَصْرِفَ بِهِ وُجُوهَ النَّاسِ إِلَيْهِ أَدْخَلَهُ اللَّهُ النَّارَ " رواه النسائي (2654) وحسنه الألباني في صحيح النسائي. 
وبالجملة: عليك بطهارة الظاهر والباطن من كل كبيرة وصغيرة. 
ثالثاً: العمل بالعلم: 
اعلم بأن العمل بالعلم هو ثمرة العلم، فمن علم ولم يعمل فقد أشبه اليهود الذين مثلهم الله بأقبح مثلٍ في كتابه فقال: { مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ حُمِّلُوا التَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ الْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَارًا بِئْسَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ(5) } سورة الجمعة. 
ومن عمل بلا علم فقد أشبه النصارى، وهم الضالون المذكورون في سورة الفاتحة. 
وبالنسبة للكتب التي تدرسها فقد ذُكِرَت في السؤال رقم (20191) فليُراجع للأهمية. 
رابعاً: دوام المراقبة: 
عليك بالتحلي بدوام المراقبة لله تعالى في السر والعلن، سائراً إلى ربك بين الخوف والرجاء، فإنهما للمسلم كالجناحين للطائر، فأقبل على الله بكليتك، وليمتلئ قلبك بمحبته، ولسانك بذكره، والاستبشار والفرح والسرور بأحكامه وحِكَمِه سبحانه. 
وأكثر من دعاء الله في كل سجود، أن يفتح عليك، وأن يرزقك علماً نافعاً، فإنك إن صدقت مع الله، وفقك وأعانك، وبلغك مبلغ العلماء الربانين. 
خامساً: اغتنام الأوقات: 
أيها اللبيب... " بادر شبابك، وأوقات عمرك بالتحصيل، ولا تغتر بخدع التسويف والتأميل، فإن كل ساعة تمضي من عمرك لا بدل لها ولا عوض عنها، واقطع ما تقدر عليه من العلائق الشاغلة، والعوائق المانعة عن تمام الطلب وابذل الاجتهاد وقوة الجد في التحصيل ؛ فإنها كقواطع الطريق، ولذلك استحب السلف التغرب عن الأهل، والبعد عن الوطن؛ لأن الفكرة إذا توزعت قصرت عن درك الحقائق وغموض الدقائق، وما جعل الله لرجلٍ من قلبين في جوفه، وكذلك يُقال العلم لا يعطيك بعضه حتى تعطيه كُلَّك. 
سادساً: تحذير. 
إياك أن تشتغل في بداية الطلب بالاختلاف بين العلماء، أو بين الناس مطلقاً، فإنه يحير الذهن، ويدهش العقل، وكذلك الحذر من المصنفات ؛ فإنه يضيع زمانك ويفرق ذهنك، بل أعطِ الكتاب الذي تقرؤه أو الفن الذي تأخذه كليتك حتى تُتقنه، واحذر من التنقل من كتاب إلى كتاب من غير موجب ؛ فإنه علامة الضجر وعدم الفلاح. وعليك أن تعتني من كل علم بالأهم فالأهم. 
سابعاً: الضبط والإتقان: 
احرص على تصحيح ما تريد حفظه تصحيحاً متقناً؛ إما على شيخ أو على غيره مما يعينك، ثم احفظه حفظاً محكماً ثم أكثر من تكراره وتعاهده في أوقات معينه يومياً، لئلا تنسى ما حفظته. 
ثامناً: مطالعة الكتب: 
بعد أن تحفظ المختصرات وتتقنها مع شرحها وتضبط ما فيها من الإشكالات والفوائد المهمات، انتقل إلى بحث المبسوطات، مع المطالعة الدائمة، وتعليق ما يمر بك من الفوائد النفيسة، والمسائل الدقيقة، والفروع الغريبة، وحل المشكلات، والفروق بين أحكام المتشابهات، من جميع أنواع العلوم، ولا تستقل بفائدة تسمعها، أو قاعدة تضبطها، بل بادر إلى تعليقها وحفظها. 
ولتكن همتك في طلب العلم عالية؛ فلا تكتفِ بقليل العلم مع إمكان كثيره، ولا تقنع من إرث الأنبياء ء صلوات الله عليهم ء بيسيره، ولا تؤخر تحصيل فائدة تمكنت منها ولا يشغلك الأمل والتسويف عنها؛ فإن للتأخير آفات، ولأنك إذا حصلتها في الزمن الحاضر؛ حصل في الزمن الثاني غيرها. 
واغتنم وقت فراغك ونشاطك، وزمن عافيتك، وشرخ شبابك، ونباهة خاطرك، وقلة شواغلك، قبل عوارض البطالة أو موانع الرياسة. 
وينبغي لك أن تعتني بتحصيل الكتب المحتاج إليها ما أمكنك؛ لأنها آلة التحصيل، ولا تجعل تحصيلها وكثرتها (بدون فائدة) حظك من العلم، وجمعها نصيبك من الفهم، بل عليك أن تستفيد منها بقدر استطاعتك. 
تاسعاً: اختيار الصاحب: 
احرص على اتخاذ صاحب صالح في حاله، كثير الاشتغال بالعلم، جيد الطبع، يعينك على تحصيل مقاصدك، ويساعدك على تكميل فوائدك، وينشطك على زيادة الطلب،ويخفف عنك الضجر والنصب، موثوقاً بدينه وأمانته ومكارم أخلاقه، ويكون ناصحاً لله غير لاعبٍ ولا لاه." انظر تذكرة السامع لابن جماعة. 
" وإياك وقرين السوء؛ فإن العرق دساس، والطبيعة نقالة، والطباع سراقة، والناس كأسراب القطا مجبولون على تشبه بعضهم ببعض، فاحذر معاشرة من كان كذلك فإنه المرض، والدفع أسهل من الرفع. 
عاشراً وأخيراً: التأدب مع الشيخ: 
بما أن العلم لا يؤخذ ابتداءً من الكتب، بل لابد من شيخ تتقن عليه مفاتيح الطلب، لتأمن من الزلل، فعليك إذاً بالأدب معه، فإن ذلك عنوان الفلاح والنجاح، والتحصيل والتوفيق. فليكن شيخك محل إجلال منك وإكرام وتقدير وتلطف، فخذ بمجامع الأدب مع شيخك في جلوسك معه، والتحدث إليه، وحسن السؤال، والاستماع، وحسن الأدب في تصفح الكتاب أمامه، وترك التطاول والمماراة أمامه، وعدم التقدم عليه بكلام أو مسير أو إكثار الكلام عنده، أو مداخلته في حديثه ودرسه بكلام منك، أو الإلحاح عليه في جواب، متجنباً الإكثار من السؤال لا سيما مع شهود الملأ؛ فإن هذا يوجب لك الغرور وله الملل، ولا تناديه باسمه مجرداً، أو مع لقبه بل قل: " يا شيخي، أو يا شيخنا ". 
وإذا بدا لك خطأ من الشيخ، أو وهم فلا يسقطه ذلك من عينك، فإنه سبب لحرمانك من علمه، ومن ذا الذي ينجو من الخطأ سالماً.". انظر حلية طالب العلم للشيخ بكر أبو زيد. 
نسأل الله لنا ولك التوفيق والثبات، وأن يُرينا اليوم الذي تكون فيه عالماً من علماء المسلمين، مرجعاً في دين الله، إماماً من أئمة المتقين، آمين.. آمين.. وإلى لقاء قريب، والسلام اهــ

----------


## أشجعي

> و فيك بارك أخي
> لكني لست بشيخ و لا أقولها تواضعا بل حقيقة.
> أبو معاذ.


هي للتحبب شيخي لا أكثر,
بارك الله فيك,

وننتظر حتى يرفع احد الأخوة فتوى بالمسألة المطروحة.

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

أخي الكريم التقرتي لم تأتي بجديد,الشيخ محمد المنجد لم يعرج على المسألة التي نحن بصددها فانتبه.

بارك الله فيك و ارجو أن لا يحتد نقاشك معي.

أبو معاذ.

----------


## التقرتي

> أخي الكريم التقرتي لم تأتي بجديد,الشيخ محمد المنجد لم يعرج على المسألة التي نحن بصددها فانتبه.
> بارك الله فيك و ارجو أن لا يحتد نقاشك معي.
> أبو معاذ.



لا اريد ان اناقش اصلا في المسألة انما نقلت المشاركة للفائدة  و لا احتاج ان اتذاكر في هذه المسألة فالحمد لله اعرف حق الشيوخ بل يكفي ان الشيخ صاحب القصة قد افتى فيها




> وأيضا ذكر كلاما لابن جماعه في تذكرة السامع عند الحديث عن أدب الطالب مع شيخه ، وهو : أنه من أدب الطالب مع الشيخ "أن لا يساوقه ( إن لم أهِم ) ولا يسابقه " وسأل ما معنى يساوقه؟! فلم يعرفن الجواب ،
> ثم قال يعني لا يتكلم معه في سياق واحد ! يقول الشيخ اية ويقول التلميذ معه ، أو يقول حديث والتلميذ يقول معه ، "ولا يسابقه " قال يعني ما يقول الشيخ أول الحديث ويذهب التلميذ يكمله!



و قد ارشدتكم للوسطية ان كان خطؤه ليس بفاحش فمن منا لا ينسى و ما الفائدة من مراجعة الشيخ في وسط الدرس و المقام ليس مقام تحفيظ قرآن ، بل هناك مضرة تقطعون احبال افكار الشيخ و تشوشون على السامعين.


اظن ان الضرر واضح من هذه الافعال هذا ان قلنا بسلامة نية المصحح و ان اجزنا التصحيح من اكثر من واحد من المستمعين.

بل لو كانت الطالبة ذكية لقالت للشيخ لم افهم معنى قوله تعالى و تأتي بالاية صحيحة هنا لا تحرج الشيخ و قد ادت الغرض و كل هذا من التأدب مع الشيوخ.


 و لحد الان لم ارى فتوى لشيخ اخر معارضة لها جئتم بها لم اجد الا اقوالكم و ما لي بها حاجة و السلام عليكم

----------


## أبو و أم معاذ

بارك الله فيك أخي التقرتي

أبو معاذ.

----------


## أشجعي

للرفع,
عسى ان يأتي أحد الأخوة بقول محرر بالأدلة الشرعية,
أو فتوى لأحد مشايخنا المعتبرين ينقل لنا فيها رأيه في المسألة.

----------


## التقرتي

الاستدلال عند الاصوليين

http://www.archive.org/details/istidlal

----------


## حفيد صلاح الدين

متى يُـردّ على الإمام إذا أخطأ في قراءة القرآن ؟
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا فضيلة الشيخ وبارك فيكم 
سؤالي عن رد الإمام في الصلاة إذا أخطأ
لأن إمام مسجدنا يخطىء كثيرا في الصلاة لأنه يجتهد ويحاول أن يختم القرآن كاملا بالترتيب فى صلاة الجماعة مع عدم تمكنه من الحفظ مما يؤدي إلى خطئه كثيرا
فهل رد الإمام إذا طلب الاستفتاح فقط؟
أم يجب رده عند كل خطأ سواء كان إعرابا او تبديلا كقوله (وأنت خيرالراحمين) بدلا من (وأنت خير الغافرين)
أو يقول (والله غفور حليم) بدلا من (والله غفور رحيم) وهكذا 
لأن هناك من يقول لا يرد فى هذا إلا إذا أدخل أهل الجنة النار وأهل النارالجنة !
ومن يقول لا يجب رده إذا أخطأ حتى وإن انتقل إلى سورة أخرى لأن الكل قرآن !
أم يجب رده عند كل خطأ لأنه قرآن وكتاب الله ؟
أفيدونا فى ذلك أفادكم الله وهل ما يفعله الإمام من محاولة ختم القرآن كاملا صحيحا أم أنه يقرأ مما يتمكن من حفظه فقط؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا


جواب الشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم
الجواب :

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وجزاك الله خيرا
وبارك الله فيك .

روى الإمام أحمد وأبو داود عن المسور بن يزيد قال : شهدت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقرأ في الصلاة فترك شيئا لم يقرأه ، فقال له رجل : يا رسول الله تركت آية كذا وكذا ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : هلاَّ أذكرتنيها ؟

وروى أبو داود عن عبد الله بن عمر رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم صلى صلاة فقرأ فيها فلُبِّس عليه ، فلما انصرف قال لأُبيّ : أصليت معنا ؟ قال : نعم . قال : فما منعك ؟ 
يعني ما منعك أن تفتح عليّ .

فيُشرع الرد على الإمام إذا أخطأ في آية ، ولو لم يتغيّر المعنى .
ولا يَجوز أن يخلِط في القراءة بحيث يقرأ من سورة ويخرج إلى سورة أخرى ، فإن فعل ذلك وَجَب الرَّدّ عليه ، ولا يُقال : كله قرآن !
لأن من شأن ذلك أن يقرأ غير ما أنزل الله ، ويذهب بذلك إعجاز القرآن ، بل ويترتّب على ذلك إفساد المعنى .

وعلى كُلّ فإذا أخطأ الإمام فيُردّ عليه .

فإن كان الخطأ مُغيِّرا للمعنى فإنه يجب على من يَعرف الصواب أن يردّ عليه وأن يُصحح الخطأ .

ولا يُشرَع للإمام أن يُحاول ختم القرآن في الصلوات إذا كان ضعيف الحفظ ؛ لأنه بذلك يرتكب محظورا في حين أراد أن يُحسِن .

وعليه أن يجتهد في مراجعة ما يُريد قراءته في الصلاة ، وأن يُكرر ما يُريد قراءته .

والله أعلم .
======
قلت : والله اتعجب من هذه الاقاويل .. في الصلاة التي امرنا بالانصات والاستماع ويسن الفتح على الامام .. اي امام .؟ رسول رب العالمين واعلم الخلق صلى الله عليه وسلم .. ولكن في محاضرة احد "الاساتذة" يحرم علينا ذلك .؟! اي فقه هذا .؟!
ثم لماذا لا تاتون بالدليل الشرعي على ادعائكم .؟ 
اقوال الرجال يستدل لها لا بها ..!

----------


## أشجعي

(ليتنا نفعل ما نقول)
المهم:
__________________
في محاضرة للشيخ الحويني بعنوان "قصة الخضر" ذكر مثالين على تصحيح التلميذ شيخه مع مراعاة الأدب فقال:

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: دخل الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى ورضي عنه على شيخ له يسمى الداخلي ، قال الداخلي : (حدثنا فلان عن فلان عن فلان) وساق حديثاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له البخاري : (بل هو فلان عن فلان) قال الداخلي : (أتعترض عليَّ)؟ قال: (ارجع إلى أصلك) أي: انظر في كتابك، ففتح الداخلي كتابه فوجد الأمر كما قال البخاري ، فأثنى على البخاري .
فليس هناك سوء أدب في عبارة البخاري مع الداخلي ، وإنما صحح له خطأً.

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///: ومن الشيوخ الأجلاء الذين لا يعرفهم الناس إنما يعرفهم أهل العلم، نعيم بن حماد من مشايخ البخاري أيضاً، كان يحدث يوماً بحديث، فقال له يحيى بن معين وهو إمام آخر من أئمة هذه الأمة الكبار جداً جداً، قال له: ( بل هو كذا عن كذا وأنت أخطأت ) فأرغى نعيم وأزبد وقال: (تقول لي: أخطأت؟) فقال له يحيى : (أما والله في كتابك كما أقول) فدخل نعيم بن حماد إلى كتابه ففتحه فوجد أن الصواب مع المعترض، فما تكبر عن الحق، ولا قال: أنا شيخ ولا يجوز أن يرد عليَّ تلميذ وهذا إسقاط لهيبتي .
الى أن قال الشيخ الحويني:
ماذا قال نعيم بن حماد ؟ قال: (من الذين يقولون: إن يحيى بن معين ليس بأمير المؤمنين في الحديث، والله إنك أمير المؤمنين في الحديث).

وأضاف قائلاً أن الأدب مع المشايخ لا ينافي الاعتراض عليهم بخلاف الصوفية, (وتجد هذا عند بعض المتعصبين والغلاة)
وذكر مقولة الصوفية :(كن بين يدي الشيخ كالميت بين يدي المغسل). 

(يعني مهما فعل شيخك أو قال لا تعترض!! فهذا سوء أدب!)
___________________________
وها قد رفعت الأمثلة للاثراء, ريثما يأتي احد من المشايخ ويرفع شيئا مفيدا وله علاقة بالمسألة.

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله فيك اخي حفيد,

----------


## رياض النضرة

ولعل اعتراض نبي الله سليمان على حكم أبيه داود عليهما وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام، له صلة بالمسألة.

----------


## حفيد صلاح الدين

وفيك بارك الله استاذي أشجعي ..
والمشكلة  اخا الاسلام انهم لم يذكروا اي دليل حتى الان ..!!فقط قال فلان وفلان ...

----------


## حفيد صلاح الدين

جاء في عون المعبود - باب الفتح على الامام - بعد ذكر الحديثين " حديث المسور بن يزيد وحديث ابن عمر" :
والحديثان يدلان على مشروعية الفتح على الامام , وتقييد الفتح بان يكون على امام لم يؤد الواجب من القراءة وبآخر ركعة مما لا دليل عليه , وكذا تقييده بأن يكون في القراءة الجهرية والادلة قد دلت على مشروعية الفتح مطلقا .. انتهى .
قلت: هذا في الصلاة فما بالك بغيرها ..؟!

----------


## أم شهد

*اسمعوا
المعلم أو الشيخ إن استوقفه الطالب في تصحيح معلومة فربما ينقطع حبل أفكاره ، 
وينسى ماكان سيقوله
لذا فمن الأفضل أن يصحح له الطالب الخطأ في نهاية الحلقة أو المحاضرة ، 
وبهذا نخرج من الخلاف بحل وسط
وهكذا علمنا الأفاضل أن الأسئلة والمناقشات في نهاية المحاضرة 
وينبغي على المحاضر وقتها ألا يكابر ويعترف بالخطأ 
ومسألة الفتح على الإمام في الصلاة تختلف عن تصحيح الخطأ في المحاضرة
والحمد لله رب العالمين .*

----------


## التقرتي

وهذه حادثة ثالثة للشيخ  العثيمين رحمه الله

كان أحد كبار السن من أهل البادية يتواجد صدفة للصلاة في مسجد الشيخ من غير ما يعرف وعندما كان الشيخ في صلاة جهرية بمسجده نسي أحد الآيات ، فذكّره بها اكثر من شخص خلفه ، وعندما انتهى الشيخ من الصلاة نبههم إلى الى أن التذكير لا يكون بهذا الشكل الجماعي وان واحدا يكفي عن البقية ، 

وهنا نطق كبير السن بكل ثقة وقال : 

إلا المفروض أن الشايب اللي مثلك ما يعرف يقرأ يصف ورى ويخلي الصلاة لاهلها ! 

فانظروا هذا الشيخ العثيمين ارشدهم بأن يصحح واحد فقط فما بالك بهذا الدكتور الذي اخد يصحح له جمهور من التلاميذ مرة واحدة و في درس بل يعيدون التصحيح اكثر من مرة 

يعني التلميذ حافظ يصحح للشيخ في الدرس.


لا يعرف واحد منهم فقط يقول اظنها كذا و كان الاشكال انتهى. كان لا بد من ان يصيح كل التلاميذ من كل مكان كأن القيامة قامت ?


ان لم تكن هذه قلة ادب لا ادري ماذا نسميها.

----------


## أم شهد

*والله يا شيخ عبد الحكيم أنا لم أخالف كلامك ؛ 
فأنا لم أدعو إلى مراجعة الخطأ بطريقة فيها سوء أدب مع المحاضر ، 
بل أذكر أن المحاضر عندنا أخطأ في إعراب كلمة وقال : 
إعراب يكون فعل مرفوع بثبوت النون !!
فذهبنا إليه بعد انتهاء المحاضرة ،
ولم نقل له أنت أخطأت في الإعراب ..كلا وحاشا ..
لقد قلنا له بكل أدب لماذا هذا الفعل مرفوع بثبوت النون ؟؟ 
فقال آسف هذا فعل منصوب بالفتحة .. وانتهت المشكلة ..
إن لم نسأله كنا سنسأل غيره ، 
أو نحفظ الكلام ونردده بلا فهم !!

أم أنك ترى الحل أن يقف طالب بعد انتهاء المحاضرة وخروج المحاضر ويقول لزملائه لقد أخطأ المحاضر في كذا وكذا ؟؟*

----------


## أشجعي

بارك الله فيك اخي حفيد,
ورفع قدرك اخي "واحد مسلم" وزادك الله علماً وأدباً واسلوباً.

وما زلنا ننتظر احد الأخوة لينقل لنا في المسألة المطروحة شيئا مفيدا.

----------


## أشجعي

للرفع.

----------


## التقرتي

> متى يُـردّ على الإمام إذا أخطأ في قراءة القرآن ؟
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> جزاك الله خيرا فضيلة الشيخ وبارك فيكم 
> سؤالي عن رد الإمام في الصلاة إذا أخطأ
> لأن إمام مسجدنا يخطىء كثيرا في الصلاة لأنه يجتهد ويحاول أن يختم القرآن كاملا بالترتيب فى صلاة الجماعة مع عدم تمكنه من الحفظ مما يؤدي إلى خطئه كثيرا
> فهل رد الإمام إذا طلب الاستفتاح فقط؟
> أم يجب رده عند كل خطأ سواء كان إعرابا او تبديلا كقوله (وأنت خيرالراحمين) بدلا من (وأنت خير الغافرين)
> أو يقول (والله غفور حليم) بدلا من (والله غفور رحيم) وهكذا 
> لأن هناك من يقول لا يرد فى هذا إلا إذا أدخل أهل الجنة النار وأهل النارالجنة !
> ...



لانك لم تفهم طرق الاستنباط ، فالاصل في الصلاة او في الدرس هو الانصات و عدم التكلم إلا بأمر فقد جاءك دليل على الفتح على الامام في الصلاة فهل اتاك دليل على الفتح عليه في الدرس ؟

انت من عليك بالدليل و ليس العكس.



لكي يصحح الطالب للشيخ لا بد من امور : 

اولها ان يأذن له الشيخ فلا يجوز له التكلم بدون اذن فأنظر ما الذي حصل للدكتور الكل رد عليه في وسط الدرس هذه نسميها فوضى و الاصل ان يصحح واحد ليس الجميع فلا بد من الاستئذان قبل الكلام فقطع كلام الشيخ لا يجوز على عكس الصلاة التي لا نستأدن فيها لاستحالة ذلك فهذا فارق و الذي يدل على ان كل ما اتيتم به من احاديث ليست في محل الاستدلال فتنبهوا لذلك


الامر الثاني : لا يصحح للشيخ مباشرة في بقطع جملته فربما يرجع للصواب  ففي قطع كلامه  حرمان الجميع من الدرس فلا بد ان ينتظر اخر الكلام للتصحيح و بعد الاستئذان طبعا.

من الأدب عدم مقاطعة حديث الناس ,  فإذا تكلم بعضهم وبتر كلام المتحدث فإن ذلك يشق على المستمعين ويوغر صدورهم على من قطع حديثهم , ويعضد ذلك ما رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه أنه قال :( بينما النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مجلس يحدث القوم , جاءه أعرابي فقال : متى الساعة ؟ فمضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُحدث , فقال بعض القوم : سمع ما قال فكره ما قال , وقال بعضهم : بل لم يسمع , حتى إذا قضى حديثه قال : أين السائل عن الساعة ؟ قال : ها أنا يا رسول الله , قال : ( فإذا ضُيعت الأمانة فانتظر الساعة ) قال : كيف إضاعتها ؟ قال : ( إذا وُسد الأمر إلى غير أهله فانتظر الساعة ) 

والشاهد :( فمضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يُحدث ) :أي ولم يقطع حديثه , وذلك لأن الحق لمن كان بالمجلس لا لهذا السائل , فناسب أن لا يقطع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حديثه حتى يقضيه 


الامر الثالث : التأدب مع الشيخ فلا يصحح له مباشرة انما بلباقة و هذا من هدي الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام كان لا يحرج اصحابه فيعرض تعريضا كأن يقول ما بال اقوام.

فالطالب المتأدب مع شيخه يعرض كأن يقول هل يمكن للشيخ ان يعيد لنا شرح قوله تعالى و يأتي بالاية صحيحة.

الامر الرابع : كما قلنا المقام مقام انصات و لم يرد دليل يفيد التصحيح ( و لا تخلطوا مع الصلاة فهذا درس و ليست صلاة ان كانت الصلاة القراءة فالدرس غير ذلك و لا قياس هنا بين عبادة و درس لوجود الفارق و هو لزوم الاستئذان في الدرس على عكس الصلاة)


الامر الخامس : المنافع و المفاسد : ان نظرنا للمصالح التي يجلبها التصحيح لم نجدها تذكر الا اذا كان الخطأ فاحشا. فالمقام ليس مقام تحفيظ للقرآن و الاية لم يتغير معناها فانعدمت المصالح اما المفاسد فكثيرة ايقاف الدرس ، التشويش على الشيخ ، التشويش على التلاميذ و قيسوها ان شئتم مع خطبة الجمعة ان اخطأ شيخ في اية فوق المنبر هل يصيح الجميع للتصحيح ؟ الاكيد لا انما هو الصمت و يصحح له بعد الصلاة, الشبه قريب جدا في حالة الدرس و الخطبة فالاولى القياس بين الامرين لا القياس مع الصلاة.


الامر السادس : احراج الشيخ فهدي الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام انه لا يحرج اصحابه و ان اخطؤوا فهذا معروف. و الذي نعرفه ان هناك من الطلبة من قلوبهم فيها سوء فيأخذون غلط الشيخ كعثرة يشنعون بها عليه فالاولى سد هذا الباب و التصحيح بلباقة او بعد الدرس.


الامر السابع : نية المصحح لماذا يصحح احد و صاحبه بجانبه قد صحح فهذه التي صححت مرتين للشيخ الم يكن كافيا ان تصحح مرة واحدة.

الامر الثامن : عدم جدال الشيخ فبعدما نهى الشيخ عن التصحيح له فقد بين مذهبه فلا يجوز مراجعته في مذهبه في وسط الدرس لأنه ليس مقام مراجعة فيما ليس منه و ان كان الطالب يرجح غير مذهب الشيخ فالشيخ هو سيد الدرس فالمفروض اتبعا شروط الشيخ لا اراء الطالب.


ان لاحظنا كل هذا فهمنا ان التصحيح بهذه الطريقة التي صححت بها الطالبات لا يجوز بتاتا للعلل التالية :


التصحيح الجماعي 
الكلام بدون استئذان
قطع كلام الشيخ 
اعادة التصحيح اكثر من مرة
مجادلة الشيخ بعد نهيهم عن ذلك
التصحيح بدون ادب مع الشيخ فالهدي النبوي ان يعرض الانسان لكي لا يحرج من معه.


و هدى الله اقواما هنا و السلام عليكم

----------


## التقرتي

> ولعل اعتراض نبي الله سليمان على حكم أبيه داود عليهما وعلى نبينا الصلاة والسلام، له صلة بالمسألة.


اما اعتراض سيدنا سليمان على ابيه فكان اولا في قضاء و القضاء ليس كالدرس لا يمكن استدراكه هذا من جهة اما من اخرى فكان الاعتراض غير مباشر بل كان من باب نصح الوزير لوزيره فالمقام مقام محاورة و ليس انصات فهنا فارق كبير

----------


## التقرتي

> (ليتنا نفعل ما نقول)
> المهم:
> __________________
> في محاضرة للشيخ الحويني بعنوان "قصة الخضر" ذكر مثالين على تصحيح التلميذ شيخه مع مراعاة الأدب فقال:
> 
> دخل الإمام البخاري رحمه الله تعالى ورضي عنه على شيخ له يسمى الداخلي ، قال الداخلي : (حدثنا فلان عن فلان عن فلان) وساق حديثاً عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال له البخاري : (بل هو فلان عن فلان) قال الداخلي : (أتعترض عليَّ)؟ قال: (ارجع إلى أصلك) أي: انظر في كتابك، ففتح الداخلي كتابه فوجد الأمر كما قال البخاري ، فأثنى على البخاري .
> فليس هناك سوء أدب في عبارة البخاري مع الداخلي ، وإنما صحح له خطأً.
> 
> ومن الشيوخ الأجلاء الذين لا يعرفهم الناس إنما يعرفهم أهل العلم، نعيم بن حماد من مشايخ البخاري أيضاً، كان يحدث يوماً بحديث، فقال له يحيى بن معين وهو إمام آخر من أئمة هذه الأمة الكبار جداً جداً، قال له: ( بل هو كذا عن كذا وأنت أخطأت ) فأرغى نعيم وأزبد وقال: (تقول لي: أخطأت؟) فقال له يحيى : (أما والله في كتابك كما أقول) فدخل نعيم بن حماد إلى كتابه ففتحه فوجد أن الصواب مع المعترض، فما تكبر عن الحق، ولا قال: أنا شيخ ولا يجوز أن يرد عليَّ تلميذ وهذا إسقاط لهيبتي .
> ...


اما قصة البخاري فخارجة عن النزاع فالقصية في مذاكرة الحديث و الاصل تصحيح الاحاديث كمن كان يُحَفِّظ ُ القرآن فلا بد من التصحيح بعكس الدرس, الدرس موجه للشرح و ليس لحفظ الاية فهذا فارق اول و الفارق الثاني ان البخاري صحح بعد نهاية كلام الشيخ و ليس في وسطه و الامر الثالث مجالس الاحاديث فيها مراجعات و استذكار على عكس الدرس الذي يتكلم فيه الشيخ ثم يقول هل من اسئلة ,  المفروض التصحيح هنا وقت الاسئلة لا مقاطعة الشيخ وسط كلامه

----------


## التقرتي

> جاء في عون المعبود - باب الفتح على الامام - بعد ذكر الحديثين " حديث المسور بن يزيد وحديث ابن عمر" :
> والحديثان يدلان على مشروعية الفتح على الامام , وتقييد الفتح بان يكون على امام لم يؤد الواجب من القراءة وبآخر ركعة مما لا دليل عليه , وكذا تقييده بأن يكون في القراءة الجهرية والادلة قد دلت على مشروعية الفتح مطلقا .. انتهى .
> قلت: هذا في الصلاة فما بالك بغيرها ..؟!


هذا في الصلاة اولا و قد بينا الفوارق مع الدرس و هي : ان الصلاة لا يمكن الاستئذان فيها للتصحيح بعكس الدرس

ان الصلاة موضع قراءة القرآن و على القراءة تدور الصلاة بعكس الدرس: اين هو موضع استشهاد فالاية ليست مقصودة لنفسها انما هو الاستدلال 

ان الصلاة لا يمكن الاستدراك فيها للتصحيح بعكس الدرس يمكن انتظار نهاية الكلام


و كما قلنا الاولى القياس مع خطبة الجمعة فهي اقرب للدرس من الصلاة.


الخلاصة في المسألة انها تدخل في باب ترجيح المفاسد و المصالح فراجعوا كلام العلماء في هذا الباب و الله اعلم

----------

